# High FAT Bulking Diet



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey mates, i thought of making some changes in my bulking diet and wanted to ask you guys for some suggestions on this right here.

My current macro ratio is 550 carbs 250 prot 90 fat. And my thoughts was to lower my carbs to 300-350 and increase my fats to ~200.

Anyone ever did sothing like that on a Bulk?

Fats will mostly come from flaxseed or maca nut oil, will take roughly 10-12 TBL spoons in and the rest going to be the fats from the actual food.

I know that too much of any macro nutrient will make you fat no matter if those are carbs or fats, but will that high amount of fats + the cal surplus make me gain a lot more fat than a regular bulking diet with moderate fats?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Technically you shouldn't gain any more weight doing it this way around compared to high carbs aslong as the total cals are equal. I prefer higher fats as I suffer serious bloating with carbs.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Contemplating this for my bulk also, don't wanna go above 250g carbs. So yeah 200g fat would be perfect for me also, plenty of peanut butter =heaven


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Serc. said:


> I know that too much of any macro nutrient will make you fat no matter if those are carbs or fats, *but will that high amount of fats + the cal surplus make me gain a lot more fat than a regular bulking diet with moderate fats*?


Yes but there're not any exact numbers. I've tried both and tbh I didn't see any difference at all with the same weight gain maybe because I do lots of cardio I'm not sure. 5000 calories diet with low fat is a nightmare and I can only achieve that with lots of ghrp6 to boost my appetite.


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

Higher fat is good for keeping bf low in my opinion, I prefer high fat high protein diets with a moderate intake of carbs while bulking.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I do the same higher fat higher protein than carbs, carbs in and after gym only only two reasons crohns doesn't flare up as much as carbs in each meal and I can eat more cals and stay leaner


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Bump for info on this!

Thinking of trying this


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Serc. said:


> Hey mates, i thought of making some changes in my bulking diet and wanted to ask you guys for some suggestions on this right here.
> 
> My current macro ratio is 550 carbs 250 prot 90 fat. And my thoughts was to lower my carbs to 300-350 and increase my fats to ~200.
> 
> ...


Did exactly the same myself dude, even the macros are the same....your proteins a bit higher mind you.

Its obviously #1 way easier #2 less bloat #3 for me it seems to add weight better than carbs.....I know a calorie is a calorie, but I seem to burn carbs like a mother....No weight gain at 800grams. So win win with healthy fats mate!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I know a calorie is a calorie, but I seem to burn carbs like a mother....No weight gain at 800grams. So win win with healthy fats mate!


I've heard Lyle McDonald discussing how the body adapts to overfeeding just like it does to dieting, such that people need to increase calorie intake over time when bulking to maintain weight gain. Like most things, how big this effect is varies between individuals. What I have never seen discussed is whether this adaptation may be different for carbs and fats, but naively it strikes me this is possible and this may be a factor in the effect you've observed. For now, experimenting with different carb and fat intakes is something I think it is probably worth people doing.


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Dute said:


> Did exactly the same myself dude, even the macros are the same....your proteins a bit higher mind you.
> 
> Its obviously #1 way easier #2 less bloat #3 for me it seems to add weight better than carbs.....I know a calorie is a calorie, but I seem to burn carbs like a mother....No weight gain at 800grams. So win win with healthy fats mate!


did it work well for you? How about your gym pefomance, did you lose strenght or lack endurance?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Personally I don't think high fat bulks are



Serc. said:


> Hey mates, i thought of making some changes in my bulking diet and wanted to ask you guys for some suggestions on this right here.
> 
> My current macro ratio is 550 carbs 250 prot 90 fat. And my thoughts was to lower my carbs to 300-350 and increase my fats to ~200.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty hefty calorie intake at around 4000kcals - how far above maintenance is this for you? Generally the higher the calories are above maintenance the higher the protein and carbs should be and the lower the fat for minimal fat gain and a better health profile. My advice would be that rebalancing your carb and fat ratio is fine if that will make eating more comfortable for you but don't go overboard on the fats, especially if your calorie excess is above a few hundred calories per day - IMO at maximum take fats to 30-35% of your total kcals, so in your case I'd go up to around 150g fats and bring carbs down to around 410g keeping protein around the same. Hard to know exactly what to suggest though not knowing your specifics.


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Serc. said:


> did it work well for you? How about your gym pefomance, did you lose strenght or lack endurance?


I increased my lifts....probably due to the fact I was actually putting weight on rather than being stagnant. Carbs are still fairly high too


----------

